# Damn you Nikon repair service!



## ernie (May 27, 2009)

Got myself a new Nikon SB600 flash from B&H some time ago, never even used it extensively until a few months back. Started doing macro shoots with it then, and soon it started to malfunction: the LCD screen would turn itself on and off again, and flash would not respond during this. Removing batteries didn't help, unless you left them out for a week, then it would work again for five minutes after which it broke again. 

So I sent it to Nikon repair service in USA along with my warranty proof, cost me 20 euros to get it there (you have to pay shipping yourself). Now yesterday I get it back (without my warranty slip btw), with a message saying "We were not able to duplicate your reported problem, all functions were tested and found to be working properly. We are returning your product back to you." I test it again and yes, it works fine in the beginning but after five minutes: same problem. 
DAMN YOU Nikon repair service! I just spent 20 euros for nothing! Plus the orginal cost of the flash of course, which is pretty much useless now. They didn't even bother to test it properly, otherwise they would have found the problem immediately. There was a number included to call if I still had problems, so we could "troubleshoot together". But I can imagine what the guy on the phone is gonna say right now: "please send it to our repair shop so we can take a closer look at it". And I can't even do that because I don't have my warranty slip any more. This so much pisses me off ...

Plus I'm wondering what I should do now: buy a new flash here in Belgium (=more expensive) or a different Nikon / third brand one from B&H again?


----------



## farmerj (May 27, 2009)

Call and discuss it with them at the very least.

Lesson learned.  Always make a copy of your documentation and send that in with the product.


----------



## ernie (May 27, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Lesson learned.  Always make a copy of your documentation and send that in with the product.


No, copies of the warranty form were not allowed. I have copies here at my home but they don't accept that at Nikon.


----------



## raptorman (May 27, 2009)

I checked the price of the SB600 at B&H, it's 225$ + 42$ shipping = 192&#8364;. You can order it in the Netherlands for 188&#8364; + 6,5&#8364; shipping = 194,5&#8364; here. For a difference of 2,5&#8364; I wouldn't even think about of ordering it again at B&H.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2009)

That's funny, Nikon Service here in the USA (Nikon USA's web site actually) recommends sending a copy of your proof of warranty not the original.


----------

